# Fuji Gran Fondo Fit?



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with the fit of the Gran Fondo? I'm getting back to road cycling after a cycling accident that broke my back in two places 5-years ago. I'm fused from L5 to T10. I started back cycling around my neighborhood two-years ago and have worked up to 17 miles. Voluntarily giving up cycling or moving to a stationary bike is a no-go for me. I've ridden since I was 4 and been a roadie for 33 years.

I've been riding a Santa Cruz Highball I bought back in 2015. At that time, I needed a low standover, couldn't throw my leg over a "traditional" toptube, wider tires made bumps tolerable, and a more upright position. I'm riding a Large with 32mm tires and I believe I could go as low as 28mm and still keep my back happy. The Highball measures - 

Stack of 623, Reach 429, TT 625, HT 100, STA 72.5, HTA is 70.5. Stem started out at 50mm and I've progressed to a 100 (84 degree). 

I'm 51 years old and, in the past two years, my flexibility has improved to the point that I can touch my toes and, on my back, I can bring my leg a little past 90 degrees. 

My pre-accident bike was a Seven that had a STA of 73.5, HTA of 73.5 and a TT length of 565. I had a HT length of 155 and ran a 2mm spacer. I don't have the Stack and Reach measurements, but I was running a 110 stem (73 degree). 

I'm looking at a couple of options with one being a Fuji Gran Fondo. Actually, I'd be buying the Fuji Absolute Carbon for the frame and then putting components I already have on it. The Absolute Carbon is the same frame as the Gran Fondo with a more subtle logo.

The Fuji Gran Fondo (56cm) -
Stack of 602, Reach of 376, TT 560, HT 190, STA 73, HTA 73. 

I want to be able to run a max tire size of 32mm (no fenders, fair weather rider). I'm looking for some advice/guidance. I'm thinking I should be o.k., even if I need to go to a 110 stem, but I'm not sure how HTA and STA will impact reach.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought a Fuji Gran Fondo in 56cm. The reach, and fit in general, is pretty spot-on. I'm running a 100mm stem and I could see myself using a 110mm once my flexibility improves a bit more. All of my back-and-forth with the HTA and STA ended up being me worried about nothing. I'm slowly lowering the stem spacer-by-spacer to see where my limit is with being comfortable. The benefit of the long HT that I won't need but 1-2 spacers.


----------

